# New pics of current cuties! pic heavy of course :p



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Heres some of the gang so far!

Handful of cuteness...Bruisers babies:









Burmese baby (one of 7 babies):

















Siamese baby (two of 5 babies)

















Some of Sparkys babies (sparky = marked agouti, the dad was broken black, carrying blue or lilac) what would you class the white-ish babies as?

































and this boy.....Bubbles (not very macho i know!) but...he started off champers, then started moulting...into this. His mother was poor marked Himi, father was broken black tan.... this boy has a lovely point, but would you say he's Himi? or something else?


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

ooooh yer siamese are scrummy


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

they're my first siamese babies! well chuffed. There mother is a Burmese Satin, their father is Siamese. There were 7 Burmese babies (some satin) and 5 Siamese babies


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I need confirmation of colour for the two white-ish ones in Sparkys litter.... one has a blueish tint, but i think both show signs of a head marking. xx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

blueish tint is silver isnt it ? the other could be cream


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

could be silver. I guess i'll have to rephotograph them in a week or so and see how they develop. Of course, when you come up for the brew, i'll show you all the gang, and those babies will still be here as they're only about 2 weeks ish at the moment  xx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

oh yeah hehe just dont let me take anymore then i said lol i got no where to put em


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Honestly i have so many different colours of baby squishies at the moment! it's fantastic!.... now i'm on the lookout for an astrex... i fancy breeding in some different coat types on my next breeding. xx


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

awww little babies  i say little, but wow, that very top photo, the far left baby is monstrous! you have such a wide variety of colors.... lucky!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd love some Burmese...They look all cute and squishy :love :love1


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Zany.....it just so happens that in about 3 or 4 weeks max.....i will be meeting with Kallan hopefully in Jedburgh, as she took two mice from Onyx for me......If you like, i could bring one or two burmese up with me and pass them onto Kallan? they'll be just shy of 6 weeks by then (i think) but i'd be happy to let them go to you. They are pretty much weaned now, so just have some growing to do. Let me know xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

miss.understood said:


> Zany.....it just so happens that in about 3 or 4 weeks max.....i will be meeting with Kallan hopefully in Jedburgh, as she took two mice from Onyx for me......If you like, i could bring one or two burmese up with me and pass them onto Kallan? they'll be just shy of 6 weeks by then (i think) but i'd be happy to let them go to you. They are pretty much weaned now, so just have some growing to do. Let me know xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

haha i'll assume thats a yes then!

How many you wanting? buck or doe. (they will be related, but these babies will carry siamese  )


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

miss.understood said:


> haha i'll assume thats a yes then!
> 
> How many you wanting? buck or doe. (they will be related, but these babies will carry siamese  )


 Didn't I say yes :lol: It will need to be does (2 please  or even one and a bitty cow mouse ) - got too many boys in separate cages as it is!! I've 16 cages at the moment (was 17 but I actually managed to re-intro one boy to his brothers ) and two of them are for my girls. The rest are bucks who love one another but won't live together :x They will come out and play together or sit on my knees, but try and put them in a cage together and fur flies!!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes I can participate in the mouse swap


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Kallan said:


> Yes I can participate in the mouse swap


Thankies!!! (Was going to wait until i saw you to beg and use my siamese foxes as a bargaining tool )


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

*drools* That last baby to the right on the first picture and the baby on the right in the second of Sparky's babies are soo mine >D *steals*


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll reserve them for you if you like hun 
re add me on facebook chick - Velveteen CyanidePill


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

miss.understood said:


> I'll reserve them for you if you like hun
> re add me on facebook chick - *Velveteen CyanidePill*


Now that is some username!! :lol:

More piccies!!! More piccies!!!


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

aww soo cute


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Pm'd you miss but not sure if it went through because my computer keeps freezing! Let me know


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

sorry i haven't been on here lately....been busy with work 
I'll try and get some pics tomorrow for you. Burmese babies are lively!! siamese...very cute indeed,....AND....my female siamese just had 6 babies to my black tan buck 

i'll get pics of those babies once they begin to show signs of colours etc xxx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

miss.understood said:


> sorry i haven't been on here lately....been busy with work
> I'll try and get some pics tomorrow for you. Burmese babies are lively!! siamese...very cute indeed,....AND....my female siamese just had 6 babies to my black tan buck
> 
> i'll get pics of those babies once they begin to show signs of colours etc xxx


Yay!! Piccies are coming :lol: Congrats on the new babies


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Ya know what, could i reserve them both? The more i look at them the more i love them xD
And thanks to Kim i now have more than enough space for does and even two bucks so their gender isn't important.

Facebook is still hating you and refuses to find you *shrug*


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I added you on fb, got you through your email addy. Theres pics of the babies on there, and some on here too. ... and yes, you can reserve them both. I believe one of them was sparkys baby, it's in with about 20 babies at the moment, a lot of which are black and white, but the pic you emailed me shows some good individual markings, so it'll be easy enough to pick out.

Let me know if you would like some more, i could throw in a couple freebies perhaps? xx


----------

